# Viper car alarm



## Snowkingowner (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a viper car alarm in my 2003 cavalier. I bought the car this way and it didn't come with a remote. I recently changed the battery in the car. And when I did I had lunch in between the old battery and the new one( about a half hour). Now the stupid blue light on my console and my signal and dash lights are flashing all the time. I tried messing with the valet switch but it makes no difference. So I'm about ready to burn the piece of crap. Anybody have any better ideas?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Try this: within a few seconds of turning off the ignition flip (or push the button) the valet switch once.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if that doesnt work, when the ignition is on press the valet switch 3 times.


----------

